# Can anyone translate Welsh?



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I came across this in my rambles this afternoon. It was on a tiny cottage in Trelogan, Flintshire.









I'll confess I had to do some googling to find out who David Lloyd was. Anyone going to attempt the Welsh?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I tried using google translate, but I got something incoherent. But something along the lines of him begin a singing messenger, the voice of his charming country.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

It seems to be roughly:

"In his singing, he was an ambassador,
[The] country was enchanted [by] the sound of his voice."

Hope that helps!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Amazing to think that before the Angles, Saxons and Jutes came over to say hello all of the British mainland up to Central Scotland spoke this kind of Brythonic language. I'm glad the main Celtic (and Gaelic) languages have survived.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Amazing to think that before the Angles, Saxons and Jutes came over to say hello all of the British mainland up to Central Scotland spoke this kind of Brythonic language. I'm glad the main Celtic (and Gaelic) languages have survived.


I don't know anything that sounds quite like this:


----------

